# Gheenoe's in Texas



## free (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone sell Gheenoe's in Texas? I'm very interested in getting 1 & would rather not have to travel to FL.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

There are no dealers in Texas. The closest dealer is in Louisiana.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Pack and Paddle sells them in Lafayette, Louisiana not far from I-10


----------



## free (Apr 15, 2012)

R they reasonable?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yes very reasonable. John Williams owns the store and is a top knotch guy.


----------

